# Trophy Flounder. $100 off



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

November is halfway over.

We start gigging again in December. This is the time to target large flounder. Iâ€™m offering $100 off any size trip during Dec 1-14th when we are allowed 2 flounder each. These will be selective gigging trips where we only take the large ones. 
The flounder are much larger and healthier this time of year and 2 flounder can yield more lbs. in fillets vs. 5 summer size flounder.

December can bring some ugly weather with windy cool fronts and cold dreary days, but in-between the fronts, the conditions are perfect for some gigging. The colder water is super clear and other bonus fish (black drum and sheepshead) are slow moving, making it easier to gig them when compared to the hot summer waters.

The limit returns to 5 flounder each on December 15 as do the rates.

Call, text, or email to set up your trophy flounder gigging trip

Captain Shawn Harvey
3617812161
[email protected]

Pictures from previous December trips 
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

